# Lyrics thread



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 20, 2011)

Feel free to dump lyrics you like here. Just don't fill the page with a full song, and tell us where it's from, too. Don't post videos, please, otherwise it just turns into Generic Music Sharing Thread No. 103409850.



			
				The Carrion - 16Volt said:
			
		

> Freezing and burning. Iâ€™m falling and turning, rushing and twirling, stirring, converting, slowly unfurling, Iâ€™m constantly swerving â€“ slumbering down without any preserving, overly nerving, abstracting, differing, Iâ€™m only reacting to what I'm deserving. The carrion


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 20, 2011)

I generally don't pay attention to lyrics, but:

sailing on the seven seize the day tripper diem's ready
jack the ripper owens wilson phillips and my supper's ready
lucy in the sky with diamond dave's not here I come to save the
day for nightmare cinema show me the way to get back home again

This is from Dream Theater's Octavarium, and it's probably one of the most interesting set of lyrics I've ever come across, and that point in the song is just great musically. What's not to love?


----------



## Larry (Jun 20, 2011)

_You haven't seen elephants
Kings or Peru

I'm happy to say
I had better to do


What about China?
Have you seen the Great Wall?

All walls are great
If the roof doesn't fall
_
I've Seen it All by Bjork and Thom Yorke of Radiohead.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 20, 2011)

It takes one to be a god
It takes one to feel lonely

It takes two to outlast me
It takes two to feel complete

It takes a moon to light the stars
It takes a light to see the dark

_Green Carnation - Light of Day, Day of Darkness_

probably helped by the fact that this is the absolute climax of a 60 minute song, and that these lyrics are absolutely perfect in the context of the song.

See, 'cause I've come through all this before
And I've bought that skinny tee
With a big black gaping hole where the heart should be
That says, "baby, I renounce thee"

_Oceansize - Only Twin_

I don't know why but I love this image. It's very... different. And again, works perfectly in the context of the song.

Welcome to the only Earth
Please enjoy your only birth
You will learn to take more than you give
Buying scars you must live with
Someone sold us every scar
They somehow made us what we are
We all want that spot at 6 PM
But no one is really listening

_Pain of Salvation - Kingdom of Loss_

I don't agree with the overall message of this album but this song is basically right on the money and this particular passage is, again, perfect in the context of the song.

I could probably go on and on for hours but the same thing will happen; lyrics that I love mostly because of how they're sung and the context of the song they're sung in.


----------



## Conker (Jun 20, 2011)

Scully Erna said:
			
		

> I don't know if I can say
> I've lived through everything
> But I've walked this earth alone
> with bare feat broken in the snow
> ...



I fucking love that song so much.


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 20, 2011)

Just stuck, hollow and alone
and the fault is my own, and the fault is my own

I wanna heal
I wanna feel
What I though was never real
I wanna let go of the pain I've felt so long
(Erase all the pain 'till it's gone)
I wanna heal
I wanna feel
like Iâ€™m close to something real
I wanna find something Iâ€™ve wanted all along
Somewhere I belong

Somewhere I belong-Linkin Park

Absolutely amazing song.


----------



## Ixtu (Jun 20, 2011)

Suffocate from lack of stimulation. 
Television time. Gonna break with every bead of sweat. 
My heart rate seems to climb my friend and I stick to the tired couches.
 Please pass the time.
I found a dime under the corner cushion wishing it was someplace else and so do I. 
Small town trap with dreams of breaking out. 
Satan's in the living room choking me with apathy. 
Small town trap with dreams of breaking out. 
Inspire me cause if you don't I think I'll dissipate to dust. 
The liar in me says something's gonna happen soon 
because it must my friend. 
And I stick to the tired couches. 
Please pass the time.
I found a dime under the corner cushion wishing it was someplace else and
so do I. 
Community immunity is the shot I crave.
A sleepless sleep, slow motion dream. 
Wanna dig my grave. 
Time ticks away on the longest day. 
Wanna break away on the longest day.

Small Town Trap by Eve 6.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

I was actually thinking about starting this thread.

For the life of me I cannot remember what made us think that we were wise and we'd never compromise.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2011)

*Powerman 5000 - The Future That Never Was*

I know everything is never much
The sound of the sound you heard was serious
So take back everything you ever got
Cause this is the future that
That never was

Right
Thatâ€™s right
(I never would have imagined it would be anything like this)
Right
(I never would have imagined it would be anything like this)

The page has turned around from what it was
So maybe Iâ€™ll hate you now just because
The burden is tiresome and has become
The same as the future that
That never was

Right
Thatâ€™s right
(I never would have imagined it would be anything like this)
Right
(I never would have imagined it would be anything like this)

The dream that you dreamed about
It never came
Step back and look around
Now whoâ€™s to blame
Your voice is weaker now
Itâ€™s just a buzz
That sounds like the future that
That never was

_(Basically, my life story.)_


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

She caught my eye as I walked on by; she could see by my face that I was fucking high.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 20, 2011)

Clever got me this far,
Then tricky got me in.
I am what I'm after.
I don't need another friend.
Smile and drop the cliche,
'til you think I'm listening.
I'll take just what I came for,
then I'm out the door again.

- The Package, A Perfect Circle. Holds a lot of meaning to me at a dark time in my life.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

Just a small town girl living in a lonely world, she took the midnight train going anywhere.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm debating whether or not to put some of the lyrics to Closer up here, because they might just be relevant to FAF (more so FA). In the meantime, here's some better lyrics:

Mastodon - Oblivion (chorus)

Lost love
Bright eyes fading
Faster than stars falling
How can I tell you that I've failed
Tell you I failed

Falling from grace cause I've been away too long
Leaving you behind with my lonesome song
Now I'm lost in oblivion


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibis
But it's just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
'Cause I'm Mr Brightside

Cut the cord;
Are we human
Or are we dancer?

Somebody told me
That you had a boyfriend
That looked like a girlfriend
That I had in February of last year
It's not confidential
But you've got potential


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

Do stars shine or burn?
Does time step or run?
Do things always return?
Can we fly on clouds?
Do we see the past?
Could we move like life?

- "Doubleyou" by Haujobb


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think you trust in my self-righteous suicide. I cry when angels deserve to die.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Just a small town girl living in a lonely world, she took the midnight train going anywhere.


 
Just a city boy
Born and raised in south Detroit
He took the midnight train going anywhere

where doing this bro
where making this hapen


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey there Delilah what's it like in New York City
I'm a thousand miles away
But girl tonight you look so pretty, yes you do
Times Square can't shine as bright as you, I swear it's true


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2011)

She's like heroin
Sipping through a little glass
I'm looking for some help
I need someone to save her ass

Chinese tricks in rooms
With ghosts of hooker girlie dudes

Me and heroin, maybe we can make some cash selling ass

(_Daron Malakian, motherfuckers._)


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

Where did I go wrong? I lost a friend somewhere along in the bitterness and I would have stayed up with you all night had I known how to save a life.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah! Responds, responds a ma tendresse
Verse-moi, verse-moi l'ivresse
Responds a ma tendresse
Responds a ma tendresse
AH! verse-moi l'ivresse
verse-moi, verse-moi l'ivresse
Responds a ma tendresse
Responds a ma tendresse
AH! Verse-moi l'ivresse

(Muse - I Belong To You)


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

One, 21 guns. Lay down your arms, give up the fight.
One, 21 guns. Throw up your arms into the sky, you and I.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 20, 2011)

Speaking of Green Day:

Bite my lip and close my eyes
Take me away to paradise
I'm so damn BORED
I'm going blind
And loneliness has to suffice
Bite my lip and close my eyes
I was slipping away to paradise
Some say,"Quit or I'll go BLIND."
But it's just a myth


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 21, 2011)

_I'm a citizen of the ultimate nation
Where they'll sell me a gun
And provide an invitation
To come and release my pent-up frustrations
On unsuspecting crowds at conventient locations
For a person like myself there is no defense
Just show me a gun and I'll do the rest
Don't even ask why cause it makes perfect sense
To complete the recipe I'll just add the violence!

_


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2011)

Queens of the Stone Age - Everybody Knows That You're Insane


> You wanna know why you feel so hollow?
> Because you are.
> You're missing out? Well if you say so
> Then you're missing out
> ...


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 21, 2011)

"Spent and sweatin' with a look in your eyes.
Spent and sighing with a look on your face like....

Sweet revelation,
Sweet surrendering."

Thinking of You - A Perfect Circle.

The best song about gay sex I can find.


----------



## Larry (Jun 21, 2011)

To my friends in New York, I say hello 
My friends in L.A. they don't know 
Where I've been for the past few years or so 
Paris to China to Col-or-ado 

Sometimes there's airplanes I can't jump out 
Sometimes there's bullshit that don't work now 
We are god of stories but please tell me-e-e-e 
What there is to complain about 

When you're happy like a fool 
Let it take you over 
When everything is out 
You gotta take it in 

Oh this has gotta be the good life 
This has gotta be the good life 
This could really be a good life, good life 

Say oh, got this feeling that you can't fight 
Like this city is on fire tonight 
This could really be a good life 
A good, good life

Good Life by OneRepublic


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 21, 2011)

Projected memories 
Passing by and by 
Leading back to my reality 

Speed frame 

Coloured boxes with pleasant ambience 
Imagination 
Raped by a commercial 
Car crash 
Chaos 
Inundation 
Live on screen 
Controller in the left 
Ready for my fortune 

Speed frame 
Speed frame technology 
Speed frame 
Freeze frame reality

- "Consciousness" by Haujobb


----------



## Stawks (Jun 21, 2011)

in the morning
feeling halfright
if it was more than just 1 day
i'd feel alright
today is flat beneath the weight of next day, next day, next day, next day
in the morning
feeling halfright
ignore my condition
just an isolated incident 

in the morning
feeling halfright
appearing normal
another isolated incident 

when my mind's uncertain my body decides
what it will do to get through the hell of the night
as I trip on the ocean that leads through your eyes
well my eyes can't wait til they finally see through you
when I get this feeling like I'm gonna start I just have to stop

-"In The Morning," Built to Spill


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 21, 2011)

All the single ladies...
All the single ladies...
All the single ladies...
All the single ladies...
All the single ladies...
All the single ladies...
Now put your hands up!


----------



## Browder (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't slow down
Even if it's only to escape
Just download now
Before somebody takes your place

-The Gorillaz and Daley, _Doncamatic_


----------



## Raphael (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes, I'm in love with you (all the things you put me through)
Yes, I'm in love with you (all the things you put me through)
NO! I'm not, in love with you, the things you put me through
I don't, know, what to do, the things that, you put me through


----------



## Browder (Jun 21, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Yes, I'm in love with you (all the things you put me through)
> Yes, I'm in love with you (all the things you put me through)
> NO! I'm not, in love with you, the things you put me through
> I don't, know, what to do, the things that, you put me through





Jared said:


> Feel free to dump lyrics you like here. Just don't  fill the page with a full song, and tell us where it's from, too. *Don't  post videos, please, otherwise it just turns into Generic Music Sharing  Thread No. 103409850*.


 
Notice how your video disappeared, Raphael? Please read the OP.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 21, 2011)

I used to rule the world.
Seas would rise when I gave the word.


----------



## Larry (Jun 21, 2011)

Browder said:


> Notice how your video *dissapeared*, Raphael? Please read the OP.



You spelled "disappeared" wrong.


----------



## Browder (Jun 21, 2011)

larry669 said:


> You spelled "disappeared" wrong.


 I hate you all. >_<


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 21, 2011)

Browder said:


> I hate you all. >_<


 
Aw, you fix'd it.


----------



## Larry (Jun 21, 2011)

Browder said:


> I hate you all. >_<



Don't let the power of mod ruin your spelling. :3


----------



## Blutide (Jun 21, 2011)

4am I'm still awake
Before the dawn the Sandman will come with nightmares
I won't let him in
There's nothing in head
Empty walls, empty bed
I am just waiting
Restless beats of heart and breathing break the silence
I am still here
_
The absence of light
Narrows my eyesight
But still I see them
It's not angels that sing
And call me by my true name
They have forsaken me
_
Dead tired but aware
Sleep invites the demons, I am not prepared
I have to stay awake
There are monsters in my head
On my walls, under my bed
I am dying
I am jaded, I am numb, I am counting on the sun
Salvation to come

" Monster " - Before the Dawn


----------



## Browder (Jun 21, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Aw, you fix'd it.


 


larry669 said:


> Don't let the power of mod ruin your spelling. :3


 Please. As Jashwa will gleefully tell you I was this bad even before I even considered a moderator position.

ONTOPIC

"In, a world full of people
Only some want to fly
Isn't that crazy?"
-Seal, _Crazy_


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 21, 2011)

It's *Eminem* so take it how you will:

Cause some things just don't change
It's better when they stay the same
Althought the whole world knows your name
So on the biggest days they came to see you spit your game
Ooooohhhhhhh
It shouldn't be difficult to explain
Just why you came back again, you hate the fame
Love the game, cold as ice you remain
Fuck em' all, tell 'em all eat shit, here we go again

So, god damn... is it that time again already
Haha, you don't look too happy to see me
Fuck man, don't everybody welcome me back at once
All right, fuck ya'll then

(Verse 1)

You can get the dick, just call me the ballsac, I'm nuts
Michael Vick in this bitch, fall back you mutts
Fuck your worms, you never seen such a sick puppy
Fuck it a sick duck, I'm on my duck sick mummy
And my nuts, lick, gobble 'em up trick, yummy
Bitch you don't fucking think that I know that you suck dick dummy?
You'll get your butt kicked, fuck all that love shit honey
Yeah I laugh when I call you a slut, it's funny!
Shawty dance while I diss you to the beat, fuck the words
You don't listen to 'em anyway, yeah struck a nerve sucker
Motherfucker might aswell let my lips pucker
Like Elton John, cause I'm just a mean cock sucker
This shit is on, cause you wen't and pissed me off
Now I'm sitting and pissing on everbody
Give a fuck if it's right or wrong
So buck the buddah, light a bong
But take a look at mariah the next time I inspire you to write a song, cmon

(Chorus)

Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh, I'm as cold as the cold wind blows
When it snows and it's twenty be-low
Ask me why man I just don't know know know know know know know
I'm as cold as the cold wind blows blo-blo-blo-blo-blo-blows
Oh oh oh oh oh

(Verse 2)

Fuck it I'm a loose cannon, Bruce Banner's back in the booth
Ya'll are sitting ducks, I'm the only goose standing
I set the world on fire, piss on it, put it out
Stick my dick in a circle, but I'm not fucking around motherfucker
I'll show you pussy footin, I'll kick a bitch in the cunt
Til it makes her queef and sounds like a fucking whoopy cushion
Who the fuck is you pushin', you musta mistook me for some sissy
Soft punk looking for some nookie or boosom
Go ahead, fucking hater push me

I told you ain't no fucking way to shush me
Call me a faggot cause I hate a pussy
Man the fuck up sissy, G's up
All you gardeners freeze up, put your hoes down (shady ease up!)
Man chill, nah I can't god damnit
Rappers are land fill, drop the anvil
These are shoes that you can't fill
Shit the day that happens the world'll stop spinning
And Michael J. Fox'll come to a stand still
During an earthquake, urine in your face
Cause you're fake, ahh what the fuck, that hurt wait!
Ahh what the fuck, I just got struck by lightening
Alright then I quit, god I give up
Call it evil that men do, lord forgive me for what my pen do
This is for your sins, I cleanse you
You can repent but I warn you, if you continue
To hell I'll send you, and just then the wind blew and I said

Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh, I'm as cold as the cold wind blows
When it snows and it's twenty be-low
Ask me why man I just don't know know know know know know know
I'm as cold as the cold wind blows blo-blo-blo-blo-blo-blows
Oh oh oh oh oh

(Verse 3)

How long will I be this way? Shady until my dying day
Til I hang up the mic and it's time for me to say
So long, til then I drop the fucking bombs
Like I miss the pass when I went long
If you don't like it you can kiss my ass in a lint thong
Now sing along, slut this, slut that, learn the words to the song
Oh bitches don't like that, homie I'll be nicer to women
When the aqua man drowns and the human torch starts swimming
Man I'm a cold soul, I roll solo so
So don't compare me to them other bums over there
It's like apples to oranges, peaches to plums yeah
I'm bananas pussy, cut off the grapes and grow a pair
But I swear, you try to diss me, I'll slaughter you
I put that on everything, like everyone does with auto-tune
That last thing you wanna do is have me spit out a rhyme
And say I was writing this and I thought of you so

Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh, I'm as cold as the cold wind blows
When it snows and it's twenty be-low
Ask me why man I just don't know know know know know know know
I'm as cold as the cold wind blows blo-blo-blo-blo-blo-blo-blows
Oh oh oh oh oh

(Outro)

Oh oh oh oh oh oh
I don't know, I don't know what caused, I don't know what caused me to be this wayme to be this way
I don't know, I don't know by I probably be this way til my dying day
I don't know why I'm so, I'm so cold beat bangs, I don't need to say
I guess this is how you made me


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 22, 2011)

We will stagger
We will stagger
On and on
A simple habit
Jump from one foot
To the other
On and on

Chained to the laws

Let's go further
Used to reeling
On and on
A plain reflex
If mistaken
Never lose faith
Steering on

We will stagger
Lose out bearings
On and on
Yes, there can be no
Obvious answers
As we move on, and on and on,
We must tremble
Lame and humble
On and on

Behind the stars
Beneath the walls
Below the ground
Before the storm...
Below the ground
Before the storm...

Chained to the laws

Useless anger
There's no answer
To be found
We will stagger
We will falter
Stained and blackened
On and on

Chained to the laws...
Chained to the laws...
You'd better know the laws...

- "Mutilate" by Front 242


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 22, 2011)

Closer - Nine Inch Nails

You let me violate you 
You let me desecrate you 
You let me penetrate you 
You let me complicate you 

Help me; I broke apart my insides 
Help me; I've got no soul to sell 
Help me; the only thing that works for me 
Help me get away from myself 

I wanna fuck you like an animal 
I wanna feel you from the inside 
I wanna fuck you like an animal 
My whole existence is flawed 

You get me closer to God 
You can have my isolation; you can have the hate that it brings 
You can have my absence of faith; you can have my everything 

Help me tear down my reason 
Help me; it's your sex I can smell 
Help me; you make me perfect 
Help me become somebody else 

I wanna fuck you like an animal 
I wanna feel you from the inside 
I wanna fuck you like an animal 
My whole existence is flawed 

You get me closer to God 
Through every forest, above the trees 
Within my stomach, scraped off my knees 
I drink the honey inside your hive 
You are the reason I stay alive


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 22, 2011)

CRAAWWWWWLINGIIIIIINMYSKIIIIIIIIIN

DONTWANNABEANAMERICANIDIOT

LETTHEBODIESHITTHEFLOORLETTHEBODIESHITTHEFLOOR

GETUPGETUPGETUPDROPTHEBOMBSHELL

PSYCHOSOCIALPSYCHOSOCIALPSYCHOSOCIAL

BABYBABYBABYOH

etc.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 22, 2011)

Sollux said:


> CRAAWWWWWLINGIIIIIINMYSKIIIIIIIIIN
> 
> DONTWANNABEANAMERICANIDIOT
> 
> ...


 
Best lyrics in this whole thread.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 23, 2011)

Chickity China the Chinese chicken
You have a drumstick and your brain stops tickin'
Watchin' X-Files with no lights on
We're dans la maison
I hope the Smoking Man's in this one
Like Harrison Ford I'm getting frantic
Like Sting I'm tantric
Like Snickers, guaranteed to satisfy

Like Kurasawa I make mad films
Okay, I don't make films
But if I did they'd have a Samurai
Gonna get a set a' better clubs
Gonna find the kind with tiny nubs
Just so my irons aren't always flying off the back-swing
Gotta get in tune with Sailor Moon
'Cause the cartoon has got the boom anime babes
That make me think the wrong thing

Bare-naked ladies - One week


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 23, 2011)

The Pink Spiders - Modern Swinger said:
			
		

> She's out of luck and out of hope and out of cigarettes,
> misunderstood with naked pictures on the internet
> Her social deviance is teasing me I know what I want
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPtYRiYADQk


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 23, 2011)

Catch 22 - Wine Stained Lips said:
			
		

> You said you'd always be there for me, you said you'd always be in my life.
> But now, oh now your chasing dragons instead.
> You told me I was chasing the moon,
> I should have listened up but I'm a fool,
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UY-NfxbPMg


----------



## eversleep (Jun 23, 2011)

@Clayton: NO VIDEO POSTING!!!!!!!! Not allowed in this thread.

Anyways...

_Reborn and shivering
Spat out on new terrain
Unsure, unconvincing
This faint and shaky hour

Day one, day one, start over again
Step one, step one, I'm barely making sense
For now I'm faking it, 'til I'm pseudo-making it
From scratch, begin again, but this time I as I
And not as we

Gun-shy and quivering
Timid without a hand
Feign brave with steel intent
Bit all and hardly here

Day one, day one, start over again
Step one, step one, with not much making sense
 Just yet I'm faking it, 'til I'm pseudo-making it
From scratch, begin again, but this time I as I
And not as we

Eyes wet toward wide open frayed
If God is taking bias, I pray he wants to lose..._

"Not As We" - Alanis Morissette
Truly an awesome lyricist, I wanna be like her when I grow up.  I could post a million of her songs.

_Everybody hurts somedays
It's okay to be afraid
Everybody hurts
Everybody screams
Everybody feels this way, and it's okay_

"Everybody Hurts" - Avril Lavigne
Her new album is the shiz. B)

I'm sure most of you have heard "Unwritten" by Natasha Bedingfield. Another great lyricist right there. Won't bother posting the lyrics since it's a fairly popular song.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 23, 2011)

Pride
Why do you take credit
For what you were born into?
Do your genes give you an advantage?

Favoritism
Taking care of your own kind
Continuing your own kind

Words
Say what you mean
Mean what you say

Hatred, afraid to accept
People different from you
Afraid to rethink
Your own values

Peace, it won't happen
Until barriers are eradicated

Sorrow - Separative Adjectives


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

RÃ³isÃ­n Murphy - Pandora



> You let them see you naked, girl
> You let them look inside
> You never knew you were naked, girl
> You didn't need to hide
> ...


----------



## Isen (Jun 24, 2011)

"Let them see you struggle and they're going to tear you apart
You ain't never been no virgin, kid, you were fucked from the start"

Titus Andronicus- "A Pot in Which to Piss"


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 24, 2011)

That's why darlin' it's incredible
That someone so unforgettable
Thinks I'm unforgettable too


----------



## Cyril (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not asking for your pity, woe is me sarcastically
I'm not losing sleep pathetically while waxing so poetically

But I'm waning waiting alphabetically
As I keep dropping bombs
Dropping bombs
Dropping bombs apologetically

Protest the Hero - Tongue-Splitter

I just love these lines. They are awesome and clever.

Did you imagine the final sound as a gun?
Or the smashing windscreen of a car?
Did you ever imagine the last thing you'd hear as you're fading out was a song?

Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere But Not Here

First time I listened to this song:
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
these lines are pretty creepy because there's the possibility that they can apply to anyone.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 24, 2011)

Hopelessly drifting
Bathing in beautiful agony
I am endlessly falling
Lost in this wonderful misery
In peaceful sedation I lay half a wake
And all of the panic inside starts to fade
Hopelessly drifting
Bathing in beautiful agony

A Nightmare to Remember - Dream Theater

^This is a really beautiful part of the song musically and the lyrics are just great


----------



## Ley (Jun 24, 2011)

God there's so much great music 

I feel bad for ruining it

The first one is Give me everything by Pitbull ft Neyo

Excuse me
But I might drink a little bit more than I should tonight
And I might take you home with me if I could tonight
And baby imma make you feel so goof tonight
Cause we might not get tomorrow

And the next one is Katy Perry's ET

You're from a whole 'nother world
A different dimension
You open my eyes
And I'm ready to go
Lead me into the light

Kiss me, kiss me
Infect me with your love and
Fill me with your poison

Take me, take me
Wanna be a victim
Ready for abduction

Boy, you're an alien
Your touch so foreign
It's supernatural
Extraterrestrial

Both of which are relevant to a love can't have story that is currently gripping me by my heartchicknads.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 24, 2011)

The Go! Team - Hold Yr Terror Close

here 
the future is only so near 
why should we all be alone 
everynight on the way home 
this time 
we should be starting again 
get up I'm counting to 10 
seeing you combing your hair 
pretending that no one is there 
you know 
it can be better than that 

but wait until tomorrow morning 
learning to be you is what hurts most 
close your eyes and hold your terror close 

out here 
I hear you come in loud and clear 
I carried you till it got dark 
and then walked you home through the park 
you're right 
strangers are easy to like 
thunder and lightning will strike 
make the move you'll get the knack 
echoes that don't answer back 
just please give me the chance to say no 

but wait until tomorrow morning 
learning to be you is what hurts most 
close your eyes and hold your terror close


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 24, 2011)

See the link in my signature; its almost always a link to a Fav lyric.  

Turn your speakers up and click it too, if you're into retro-punk.


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

We will never sleep, 
Coz sleep is for the weak,

And we will never rest,
Untill we're Fucking Dead!!!!!
(Bring me the horizon)


----------



## eversleep (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> We will n*ever sleep*,
> Coz sleep is for the weak,
> 
> And we will never rest,
> ...


 Yay ^.^!!!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 24, 2011)

"_the_"

Such powerful words...


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 24, 2011)

I can hear it coming
I know it's on it's way
When it starts to overflow
I fall asleep again

And the way you're talking
Is telling me it's here
And when you start to overflow
I will lie again

Do you feel it glowing?
Do you feel it's here?
Anywhere I'm going
It's near

I can feel it coming
On the faces that you wear
Until they start to overflow
I've given all I can

Do you feel it glowing?
Do you feel it's here?
Anywhere I'm going
It's near

- "Overflow" by Haujobb


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 1, 2011)

It's not for profit and the gain is the misery.
We're the germ and the pain is the industry.
And we came in the name of the enemy.
Habit's a pill that is easy to swallow.

- Beating Dead Horses - 16 Volt.


----------



## Traven V (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, all's not well
But I'm told that it'll all be quite nice
You'll be drowned in boots like Mafia
But your feet will still float like Christ's
And I'll be damned
They were right
I'm drowning upside down
My feet afloat like Christ's
I'm in heaven
Trying to figure out which stack
They're going to stuff us atheists into
When Peter and his monkey laugh
And I laugh with them
I'm not sure what at
They point and say
"We'll keep you in the back
Polishing halos, baking manna and gas"
Well, some guy comes in looking a bit 
Like everyone I ever seen
He moves just like Crisco disco
Breath 100% Listerine
He says looking at something else
But directing everything to me
"Every time anyone gets on their knees to pray
Well, it makes my telephone ring
And I'll be damned"
He said, "You were right
No one's running this whole thing"
He had a theory, too
He said that God takes care of himself
God takes care of himself
And you of you
He said that God takes care of himself
God takes care of himself
And you of you
He said that God takes care of himself
God takes care of himself
And you of you
Modest Mouse - Styrofoam Boots


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, she was my catatonic sex toy.
Love, joy, diver.
She went down, down, down there,
Into the sea.
She went down, down, down there,
Down there for me.
Right on.
Oh yeah.
It's so good.
Right on.

- Stella Was A Diver And She Was Always Down, Interpol.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jul 11, 2011)

Party rock is in the hoooooouuse toniiiiight. Everybody just have a good time. And we gonna make you looooose your miiind. We just wanna see ya.....shake that.

....

~ Everyday I'm shufflin' ~


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 12, 2011)

_They say I got brains
But they ain't doing me no good
I wish they could

Each time things start to happen again
I think I got something good going for myself
But what goes wrong?

Sometimes I feel very sad
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Can't find nothin' I can put my heart and soul into)
Sometimes I feel very sad
(Can't find nothin' I can put my heart and soul into)

I guess I just wasn't made for these times_

Beach Boys


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2011)

_Now, the writing on a wall
It won't go away
it's an omen
you just run out of automation

It's an omen
It's an omen
it's an omen
_ The Prodigy-Omen


----------



## Jude (Jul 12, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I generally don't pay attention to lyrics, but:
> 
> sailing on the seven seize the day tripper diem's ready
> jack the ripper owens wilson phillips and my supper's ready
> ...


 
I freaking knew where that was from immediately 
I know that whole song by heart. Great song.

Anyway...


			
				Pink Floyd - Time said:
			
		

> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
> You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way.
> Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
> Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.
> ...


----------

